# Heading South Again



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

We're going to be back in Buxton over New Years for four or five days. This is the first time fishing this exact time of year. We've fished October, November, February, March and all the "warmer" months but never over New Years. Can anyone give me some thoughts on what I should be targeting? I assume there will be pups and blues around. Stripers maybe?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Specks and pups,maybe a few flounder.. Big,I'd say could be some big sharks around as well..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Specks and pups,maybe a few flounder.. Big,I'd say could be some big sharks around as well..


Update on the Narrows.

Evidently over the weekend the Big Wheel Trucks dug the ruts a little too deep for Garbo's Grand Cherokee.

Just got back from being framed out at the worst most f....d place on the island.

Another Truck was leaving the beach and three times I went out into the dicey spot and flashed my lights for him to come ahead. They just parked in the road and did not move. I went out into the dicey spot in a crawl and wonder of wonder I framed out.

Fella that I had attempted to allow to go first then went by me on the beach and did not stop, same thing for the four other trucks. What goes around comes around.

Got a wicked Big Tuna work out digging out truck with sand spike and jack, got 90% of the sand out of the way when good Samaritan Joe pulled me out with my 100 foot 5/8 rope. Had left my cell phone at Team Wilson Headquarters sending a couple of documents to my email server.

Went to the carwash got a few cold beers at Cape Point Store and I am now safe and sound, never made it to the Point. 

I tried to give Joe $50 but he would not take it, I did send him off with a big bag of fresh cobbs though, he should get bowed up tomorrow.

The fellas who drove past me, They are in for a lot of big sharks and skates and spineys, I think. One guy actually walked up to me, saw I was framed out and he then drove right on by me on the low beach (low tide route). That fella is in for a lifetime of big Sharks and ugly women.....

I will go to Ace and get my self a real shovel tomorrow morning

Likely my fault, spent thirty years driving Trucks and never got stuck but one time when my 4x4 broke, Grand Cherokee may be getting a lift job....


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Update on the Narrows.
> 
> Evidently over the weekend the Big Wheel Trucks dug the ruts a little too deep for Garbo's Grand Cherokee.
> 
> ...


That's just plain low down rude to drive past and not offer to help, 
May their rod tips break and they get sand in their reels.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update Garbo. My wife's been following that troubled spot at the narrows all week. It was getting a little dicey when we were down in November and must have only gotten worse. If I see someone stuck with help I usually just leave them alone unless they look like they really have no clue what they're doing. If they're stuck with no one helping I stop 100% of the time and at least ask if they need help. In fact I pulled a fella out when we were down last time. He was blocking all access to the point. He did have a tow rope but I shredded it first pop. I use a a strap for lifting things with a crane. I think it's rated for 10 or 12 ton or so. It rolls up nice and stays under my truck seat all the time. It's seen a lot of use over the years.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Is that "narrows" area y'all refer to the lead up to the point from the lighthouse ramp?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I understand that those Toyota 4Runners sit up higher


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> I understand that those Toyota 4Runners sit up higher


Likely so, perhaps the head Toyota Truck guy can come down to the Narrows and demonstrate his equipment at the dicey spot.

Needs to be at night for the right atmosphere. 

Fished 55 this morning, bait was rolling faster than I could walk, but after last night I was not walking too fast today. 6" bruise on my right forearm. Forearm muscles cramping up, more workout than old Garbo had planned.....

Been raining hard all day. Not sure if I am going to the Point tonight or not:redface:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Likely so, perhaps the head Toyota Truck guy can come down to the Narrows and demonstrate his equipment at the dicey spot.
> 
> Needs to be at night for the right atmosphere.
> 
> ...


Rolled out to the Point with Team Wilson this afternoon.

Narrows is now impassable unless you go through at low tide on the beach.

From the looks of it no one ventured out on the dicey spot since Garbo framed out last night. High tide erosion made it a definite cave-in rollover into the water. Water was still too high to ride the beach. 

Still could make out the squirrel scratches where Garbo was digging with his FHB entrenching tool.:redface:


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Given any thought to Ocracoke if you can't get to the Point


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garbo is not ##### ya.. The narrows is the real deal at mid to high tide..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> Given any thought to Ocracoke if you can't get to the Point


Actually the current train of thought is Portsmouth Island, for Garbo.

I heard Verizon Can you hear me know works but if someone has real time experience, not a link let me know.

What is going on with LinkedIn, permanent suspension?

The ledge at the Narrows only shut down Sunday night with Garho the last sucker on it..... You can still drive by it on dead low, anything other than dead low and you are asking for it...it is real steep....Perhaps Trump can amend the law and make an alternate route through the Hook so old Folks like Garbo do not have to suffer through issues with the Narrows.

You can always park at the Narrows and walk in, I need to get in better shape for that. Being an office worker does not do much for Cardio back and forth to the water cooler


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

Garbo Verizon works solid on the north end of PI with data signals coming and going. Service becomes less reliable the further south you go.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

stix11 said:


> Garbo Verizon works solid on the north end of PI with data signals coming and going. Service becomes less reliable the further south you go.


Thanks.

I have this fancy Solar Charger for my Car Battery you set on top of the hood, and I have a 12 volt to 110 volt converter that plugs into the Cigarette Lighter, so if it sunny I do not have to have the truck motor on to use my Lap Top to communicate with work.

Fished Frisco Pier out suck this morning with a Drum Rod. A school of Porpoises decided it was a good spot for them too, so they stayed for a couple hours busting up the Trout and Sea Mullet and Puppy Drum. I had the pickers get on my mullet bait, but the fish were too small to get involved with the Gami 10/0 J. Dang Porpoises scared everything off I think, a young woman Surfer showed up at around 8:30 AM so I left the beach. A pro Sea Mullet fisherman probably would have done well, but I had Drum on my mind.

I will report back if I make it out to Portsmouth, it is a long way from Frisco to Atlantic NC to catch the Ferry.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

garbo.... were you in the white truck that fell off the ledge the other morning?
i was watching the fiasco from the point...
much easier to just stay out there for a few days in the camper than deal with that drive.
there were at least 2 trucks stuck in it the night before...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sanjuanworm said:


> garbo.... were you in the white truck that fell off the ledge the other morning?
> i was watching the fiasco from the point...
> much easier to just stay out there for a few days in the camper than deal with that drive.
> there were at least 2 trucks stuck in it the night before...



No that was not me, but I have been saying all week that someone was going to roll at the ledge.

I was stuck Sunday Night in a Grand Cherokee.

I had been going to the Point last week on the upper road.

Over the weekend the Big Tire Trucks had dug the ruts too deep for Grand Cherokee clearance. 3 hour exercise in exercise, still a little wore out after three days.

When DD and Tater and I went Monday Night there were tire tracks where someone had drove down from the high road and the ledge had collapsed to the point where it was unsafe for everyone.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I still can't figure out why they don't let us access the point via the south side. That would be too easy I guess.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

...the narrows suck but have completely been doable every day and night at the right tide.
garbo...you should put some realistic thought to the portsmouth idea if you are having a hard time getting around buxton.
just a little more on your own there.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Peurto Rican worm man... If Im you reading correctly, It's big trucks like yours that have big campers on the back and big tires are what chews the beach right where he is referring to. The cat knows how to drive the beach. Usually there wouldn't be any reason a stock Grand Cherokee shouldn't be able to motor right through there.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

actually i see a stock dodge durango and a stock chevy s-10 come out to the point nightly through the "chewed" up narrows.....so there is that.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When you have to work for a living and your only shot at going is around the hrs of high tide,you get the hand that is dealt to ya.. Yes,I can see where at a mid to low tide you can get through.. I watched one truck turn that was trying to get OFF the point and head back to it,waiting a few hrs for tide to drop out so he could get off.. I did not have that option.. Scoped it out well,have driven beaches for a while myself and done some crazy ####,but was not going to chance that..


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

DaBig2na said:


> Peurto Rican worm man... If Im you reading correctly, It's big trucks like yours that have big campers on the back and big tires are what chews the beach right where he is referring to. The cat knows how to drive the beach. Usually there wouldn't be any reason a stock Grand Cherokee shouldn't be able to motor right through there.


and you got to love the anonymous nature of the internet....if you see me out there, i doubt you would call me puerto rican and you would probably realize that my "big" truck is the same size as your f250....you still driving that right?
and i would probably be cool enough to explain to you what a sanjuanworm is in the world of fishing.
so immature insults aside....ya'll travel safely.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sanjuanworm said:


> ...the narrows suck but have completely been doable every day and night at the right tide.
> garbo...you should put some realistic thought to the portsmouth idea if you are having a hard time getting around buxton.
> just a little more on your own there.


I work during the day on the Internet, I am in commercial real estate finance.

Right tide has to correspond with 5:00 PM for me. As far as going out on low and waiting for the next low to come back on, some fellas have to work for a living Trout Fly Man

No difficulty getting around Buxton, I am having a problem locating any Hotties....seems they all went South for the Winter

Fished Frisco Pier out suck again this morning before work time.... Giant Schools of Fatback out one half mile, a lot of bird diving and dozens of Porpoises, I have no doubt Drum were underneath the Fatback, just a bit out of Range....If Frisco Pier had been intact and open, no doubt it would have been a banner day Drum Fishing...


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I work during the day on the Internet, I am in commercial real estate finance.
> 
> Right tide has to correspond with 5:00 PM for me. As far as going out on low and waiting for the next low to come back on, some fellas have to work for a living Trout Fly Man
> 
> ...


Find those hotties and take them onto the narrows. You will have PLENTY of help if you get stuck then...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

SurFeesher said:


> Find those hotties and take them onto the narrows. You will have PLENTY of help if you get stuck then...


Plenty cold this afternoon on the beach, a couple of Hotties walked by all bundled up wearing UG Boots. They seemed intent on moving thru quickly, it was a pretty intense wind blowing by.

I was standing out on the bar at Frisco Pier in water that was much warmer than the air that was blowing by a 25 MPH, so I did not have a chance to intercept the Hotties.

About 25 Thousand birds flew by me on the beach in Frisco on their way South, so Fishing up North may be in for a Lull until April.

Tried a few casts for Trout next to Frisco Pier with no takers. Too early I guess with 60 degree water in Frisco. I picked up a nice Shimano Trout rod from TWS last weekend on sale and saved about $60. Which allowed me to buy some leader and buck tail jig rigs. Allowing Terry Stewart to stay in business till next season.

Sea Mullet would pick my Drum Bait clean pretty quickly this afternoon.

Hotties are likely stacked up like cordwood on South Beach in Miami...Perhaps I should head down that way and get up with them....They may not be impressed with some fella chucking a heaver and sliding Black tips and Bulls onto the beach. Perhaps if I rent a Ferrari and change my name to Count Garbodono I might get some action in the South Beach Clubs...

If anyone has more than 59 Citation Drum caught off the piers or Surf let me know otherwise it looks like Nick will be the MAN in 2016. 15 Days to go.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sanjuanworm said:


> and you got to love the anonymous nature of the internet....if you see me out there, i doubt you would call me puerto rican and you would probably realize that my "big" truck is the same size as your f250....you still driving that right?
> and i would probably be cool enough to explain to you what a sanjuanworm is in the world of fishing.
> so immature insults aside....ya'll travel safely.


Relax Dude! It was a joke if you took it the wrong way. Well...sorry bout that.. apologies then. 
Where is San Juan? Puerto Rico, not in the bottom of a bottle of Mescal that's for sure. Hence the reference to Peurto Rico. 
But it's good to know we both have the same tastes in vehicles... 

No cant say I've never used a San Juan Worm.. Catawba worm maybe a time or two..or a red wiggler. 
Nope....Never had a need for a San Juan Worm.. But back in the day A "Hairy Worm" was a pretty good bait on the Roanoke for Rockfish.
So some other time you can tell me about the bait that your name references.
When I hear "big truck" I'm thinking jacked up huge tires not aired down and spinning in the sand......


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

whatever u say tuna. its all good. 
its all about the drum anyways..and they are still around.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drum Around?
After the last couple days I don't know.. It's 19° inland right now and 30° there right now blowin 15-20 out of the NE. The water temp is taking a hit too. That's pretty dang cold unless you're ice fishing. Supposed to switch back SW tomorrow and Sunday and be much warmer.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Drum Around?
> After the last couple days I don't know.. It's 19° inland right now and 30° there right now blowin 15-20 out of the NE. The water temp is taking a hit too. That's pretty dang cold unless you're ice fishing. Supposed to switch back SW tomorrow and Sunday and be much warmer.


Drum are in the Hook.

Water temp was 60 degrees on Saturday at Frisco Pier...Temp taken by Tater Man on his King Mackerel Charter out of Hatteras Inlet. They are still on the Kings when the boats can get out.

Yesterday water felt warm at Frisco to me, so it is likely still close to 60.

Sunday Night they may bite again with the wind change blowing them back up to the Point.

This morning is the first day I have not been in shorts. Blowing cold air all night so no fishing for Garbo today...headed up to Nags Head looking for Hotties..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Drum are in the Hook.
> 
> Water temp was 60 degrees on Saturday at Frisco Pier...Temp taken by Tater Man on his King Mackerel Charter out of Hatteras Inlet. They are still on the Kings when the boats can get out.
> 
> ...


If anyone has caught Drum off the beach in the last few days they are being mighty quiet about it as there have been zero reports. A Kayaker could have slayed them yesterday off Frisco Pier but it was blowing and rough so if you left the boat it would be blown away from you pretty quickly...better have a Surfer leash attached to the Kayak or the Sharks will be on you or else a half mile swim to the beach if you are lucky...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Garbo their is that one pod of drum that stay in the hook year round. They move from the hook to off the Point with the bait etc. When it gets real cold they will move far out but the pups stay around all winter. When we could fish the hook Howard and I would catch them in July and August with the right tide coming out of the pond. They are tourist drum they think the hook is the sound!


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

next island down throwing gold to yearlings


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> Garbo their is that one pod of drum that stay in the hook year round. They move from the hook to off the Point with the bait etc. When it gets real cold they will move far out but the pups stay around all winter. When we could fish the hook Howard and I would catch them in July and August with the right tide coming out of the pond. They are tourist drum they think the hook is the sound!


I think DD has come across these Tourist Drum in January out in deeper water and got on them with Bucktails.

I like the idea of Tourist Drum hanging around, as I am currently a Tourist hanging around the Hook area. Currently my non-Tourist fishing friends have issues with their boats so I am a flea at the moment.

Probably will have to find a way to get on them Sunday Night at the Point.

Plenty of Cobbs in the tackle stores, I cannot seem to located any in the creeks that this Rodanthe Tourist investigates in the Buxton-Hatteras area, Comms may be using boats to get on the Cobbs or there may just be a secret creek location that I will have to locate by Bribery or Stealth or perhaps follow one of the Net Boys at a distance....

I always have preferred getting my own bait, seems to make the experience more compelling.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sanjuanworm said:


> next island down throwing gold to yearlings


May have to give that a shot, thanks for the tip.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

pm sent on the bait thingy


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

The wife just showed me a picture of the narrows she got off facebook. It looks like it has completely caved. Be careful. I'll see for myself in a week or so.


----------

